# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ..ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ...

## kyknos25

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ.ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΠΟΠΡΩΣΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΞΟΥΘΕΝΩΣΗ.ΠΑΙΡΝΩ LADOSE ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΔΕ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## kyknos25

ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΗ ΚΑΝΩ Κ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΑΛΛΟ:(:(

----------


## kyknos25

ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ??ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ:(

----------


## krino

μηπως θα επρεπε να πεις καποια πραγματα παραπανω?

----------


## kyknos25

ειμαι 25 ταλαιπωρουμαι απο τη φρικτη αποπρωσοποποιηση.
ολα μοιαζουν τοσο ξενα λες κ δεν ειμαι εγω οτι λειτουργω σαν καποια αλλη.τους γυρω μου τους βλεπω ξενους δεν με αναγνωριζω..
κανω θεραπεια με ladose παρολαυτα εχω 3 μερες που αισθανομαι απαισια.τι να κανω????
δεν αντεχω αλλο

----------


## λίτσα

τι ακριβώς αισθάνεσαι τις τελευταίες μέρες; με τον γιατρό σου έχεις μιλήσει;

----------


## kyknos25

οχι δεν τον εχω παρει..
νιωθω σαν ξενη οτι δεν ειμαι εγω δεν με αναγνωριζω.
αν παω σιγουρα θα μου αυξηση τη δοση ως ποσα θα φτασω να παιρνω???
δεν αντεχω θελω να γινω \'φυσιολογικη\'

----------


## λίτσα

καλή μου γνώμη μου είναι πως πρέπει να τον ενημερώσεις.
και όσο για το χάπι δεν είναι σίγουρο πως θα το αυξήσει αλλά και αν το κάνει θα είναι για το καλό της θεραπείας σου.
αν αυτό σε παρηγορεί να σου πω πως ξεκίνησα με 5 χάπια την ημέρα και τώρα παίρνω 3.και λοιπόν;αφού αισθάνομαι καλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω διαφορετικά...
και μην ξεχνάς είμαστε πιο \"φυσιολογικοί\'από κάποιους άλλους....

----------


## kyknos25

εγω παιζω στο 1-2:(
ειναι τραγικο..εσυ τι προβλημα εχεις?

----------


## λίτσα

μανιοκαταθλιπτική....
ότι και να σου πω είναι λίγο...κρίσεις πανικού, απώλεια αίσθησης χώρου και χρόνου,σκέψεις να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου και πολλά πολλά άλλα.....


μην σε παίρνει από κάτω.πάλεψέ το και μην το αφήνεις να σε νικήσει.
εσύ καθοδηγείς το μυαλό σου όχι εκείνο εσένα...

να είσαι καλά τώρα και για πάντα....;)

----------


## kyknos25

αχ δε μπορω...
να ξερες ποσο χαιρομαι που σας βρηκα

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by kyknos25_
> οχι δεν τον εχω παρει..
> νιωθω σαν ξενη οτι δεν ειμαι εγω δεν με αναγνωριζω.
> αν παω σιγουρα θα μου αυξηση τη δοση ως ποσα θα φτασω να παιρνω???
> δεν αντεχω θελω να γινω \'φυσιολογικη\'



δεν βλεπω να εχεις καλη επαφη με τον γιατρο σου.
Η δες αν μπορεις να αποκαταστησεις την σχεση σας η αλλαξε γιατρο.

Σε καθε περιπτωση το οτι δεν εχεις καλη επαφη, δεν ειναι προβλημα δικο σου.
Μην παιρνεις ευθυνες που δεν σου ανηκουν.
Το να θες να γινεις φυσιολογικη, ειναι ... φυσιολογικο...
η διαδικασια ομως ειναι αλλη υποθεση.

Αρχινα λοιπον να λυνεις προβληματα που μπορεις να τα λυσεις και το πρωτο ειναι ο γιατρος σου.

----------


## tirogaridaki

Kiknaki sou esteila u2u an 8es mpes kai akou k emena pou to exw afisei pisw mou edw k 4 mines!!

----------


## kyknos25

αχ τιρογαριδακι δε νομιζω να ενιωθες οπως εγω.
δεν ξερω πια ειμαι τη κανω
δε θα μπορεσω να παντρευτω να κανω παιδακια
τουσ νιωθω ολυσ ξενουσ
εσυ ετσι ενιωθεσ??

----------


## ιδιόρρυθμος

> _Originally posted by kyknos25_
> ολα μοιαζουν τοσο ξενα λες κ δεν ειμαι εγω οτι λειτουργω σαν καποια αλλη.τους γυρω μου τους βλεπω ξενους δεν με αναγνωριζω..


αν ειχα \"παθει\" κατι τετοιο θα ημουν αν οχι τρισευτυχισμενος, απλως οσο \"κουρδισμενος\" χρειαζεται μεχρι να φυγω απο την σκατουπολη που διαλεξε το συστημα εισαγωγης σε σχολες να με στειλει. (χωρις πλακα)

ισως με ενα τετοιο γενικο δια βιου \"κουρδισμα\" να κανεις και καριερα.

και απ την αλλη ο \"εξ αναγκασμου\" μισανθρωπισμος εχει και τα καλα του...

----------


## kyknos25

δυστυχως ειναι πολυ δυσκολη κατασταση...:(
ζεις απλα γι ανα ζεις χωρις να ξερεις ποιος εισαι τι κανεις...

----------


## Φοίβη

Γειά σου κύκνε.
Πραγματικά η κατάσταση που περιγράφεις ακούγεται δύσκολη. Μοιάζει λίγο σαν να βλέπεις μια ταινία στην τηλεόραση, να ξέρεις οτι αυτή η ταινία είναι η ζωή σου, αλλά να μην μπορείς να το πιστέψεις εσύ η ίδια, να μην μπορείς καν να ταυτιστείς με την πρωταγωνίστρια?

----------


## kyknos25

αυτο αλλα σε πολυ χειροτερο βαθμο.ζεια αλλα δε ζεις
αισθανεσαι οτι κατι πρεπει αν βγεθι απο μεσα σου γαι να γινεις οπως πριν
οποιος δεν το χει ζησει δε μπορει να καταλαβει

----------


## Φοίβη

Σαν να κάνει κουμάντο κάποιος άλλος δηλαδή?΄Σαν κάποιος άλλος να είναι μέσα στο σώμα σου και να έχει αναλάβει τον έλεγχο? Κι εσύ απλά να παρακολουθείς? Και να πρέπει να βγει απο το σώμα σου αυτός ο άλλος για να είσαι και πάλι καλά?
Συγνώμη για τις ερωτήσεις, αλλά πραγματικά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω.

----------


## kyknos25

ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ
ψυχολογος εισαι??
ακριβως ετσι υα περιγραφω στο γιατρο μου

----------


## Φοίβη

Δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος, είμαι όμως σύμβουλος ψυχικής υγείας.
Ακούγεται τρομακτική εμπειρία πάντως. Να μην έχεις τον έλεγχο του εαυτού σου. Τουλάχιστον εμένα θα με τρόμαζε, δεν ξέρω πως είναι για σένα.

----------


## kyknos25

κ για μενα ειναι πολυ βασανιστικο.
να ξερις οτι εισαι εσυ αλλο δεν εισαι να παλευεις να βρεις τον εαυτο σου..

----------


## Φοίβη

Ακούγεται ... μπερδευτικό(για να χρησιμοποιήσω μια λέξη που εκφράζει αυτό που νιώθω). Σαν να σου βάζει γρίφους ο ίδιος σου ο εαυτός, έτσι μου μοιάζει. Είναι έτσι?

----------


## kyknos25

οχι ακριβως.ακουσε με..
σαν να ειμαι εξωτερικος παρατηρητης του ευατου μου.σα να ζω σε ονειρο κ μεσα σαυτο πρωταγωνιστω εγω

----------


## Φοίβη

Βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου απέξω δηλαδή. Είναι το δικό σου όνειρο, πρωταγωνίστρια είσαι εσύ, αλλά δεν είσαι μέσα στο σώμα σου και δεν έχεις έλεγχο της έκβασης του ονείρου. Κυλάει το όνειρο αλλά εσύ δεν μπορείς να κατευθύνεις ούτε την πλοκή ούτε τις αποφάσεις της πρωταγωνίστριας. Κάπως έτσι?

----------


## kyknos25

καπως ετσι..εχεις ακουσει παρομοιες καταστασεις??
θεραπευτηκαν?ανυσηχω...

----------


## Φοίβη

Ανησυχείς οτι δεν θα θεραπευτείς? Εγώ νομίζω οτι μπορείς να θεραπευτείς πάντως. Ή τουλάχιστον να νιώθεις καλά με τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## kyknos25

ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να ξερεις ποια εισαι κ τι κανεις..χωρις να μπαινεις στη διδικασια να \'επεξεργαζεσαι΄τον εαυτο σου κ να προσπαθεις να βρεις πια πραγματικα εισαι.περασα πολλααααααααααααααα κ δε μπορεισ να φανταστεις ποσο χαρουμενη ειμαι που σας ανακαλυψα

----------


## Φοίβη

Ναι, ακούγεται να είναι πολύ σημαντικό για σένα αυτο, να ξέρεις ποιά πραγματικά είσαι και τι κάνεις. 
Κι εγώ χαίρομαι που μας ανακάλυψες και που είσαι πια μέλος της παρέας μας. Που δίνεις και σε μένα, αλλά και στους υπόλοιπους, την ευκαιρία να σε γνωρίσουμε σιγά σιγά.

----------


## kyknos25

απ την πειρα σου πιστευεις οτι ειναι κληρονομικο??παππουδεσ γονεις κ ο αδερφοσ ειναι πολλι καλα εγω γιατι?????
αν ειναι κ τα παιδακια μου ετσι??εμενα δε με πειραζει να παιρνω φαρμακα αλλα τα παιδια μου θελω ναναι καλα κ φυσικα να μπορεσω να τα μεγαλωσω σωστα.ο γιατροσ μου,μου λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα κ οτι ολα θα πανε καλα παρολαυτα φοβαμαι

----------


## Φοίβη

Το διάβασα και παραπάνω που το έλεγες πάλι. Αυτός είναι ο μεγάλος σου φόβος, έτσι? Οτι δεν θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις παιδάκια για να μην τους κληρονομήσεις άθελά σου αυτό το βάσανο?
Εγώ δεν ξέρω να σου πω με σιγουριά αν είναι κληρονομικό ή όχι. Αλλά δεν νομίζω και να με πίστευες όπως δεν πιστεύεις και τον γιατρό σου όταν σε καθησυχάζει. Φοβάσαι πολύ, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## kyknos25

οσο δε φανταζεσαι.το γιατρο τον επαιρνα συνεχεια τηλ για τον αν θα γινω καλα μου λεει οτι ολα θα πανε καλα αλλα δεν τον πιστευα..
τωρα που μιλαμε αρχιζω κ νοιωθω καλυτερα οσο περιεγο κ αν σου φαινεται:)
δεν πηρα τηλ το γιατρο γιαυτο που νιωθω παρολο που παιρνω φαρμακα.
απλα σκεφτομαι να αλλαξω ψυχολογο νομιζω οτι το εχω αναγκη αν κ εχω απο περυσι να παω

----------


## Φοίβη

Ρώταγες ξανά και ξανά το γιατρό αν θα γίνεις καλά γιατί φοβόσουν πάρα πολύ οτι δεν θα γίνεις καλά. Όσες φορές και να σε διαβεβαίωσε, δεν τον πίστεψες. Μέσα σου ήταν πιο δυνατός ο φόβος οτι δεν θα γίνεις καλά.
Χαίρομαι που νιώθεις καλύτερα με τη συζήτησή μας. 
Φυσικά και να πας σε ψυχολόγο αφού νιώθεις εσύ η ίδια οτι το έχεις ανάγκη.

----------


## kyknos25

ναστε ολοι καλα δε μπορειτε να φανταστητε ποσο καλυτερα ειμαι.
φοιβη εσενα σευχαριστω προσωπικα επειδη ασχολησε μαζι μου ευχαριστωωωω:)
εισαι εδω απλα για να βοηθας??

----------


## Φοίβη

Παρακαλώ κύκνε :)
Είμαι εδώ γιατί μου αρέσει το φόρουμ και μου αρέσει και να ακούω αυτά που οι άνθρωποι έχουν να διηγηθούν.

----------


## shawn0

και γω ειμαι καινουργιος, δεν πασχω ουτε επασχα ποτε απο ψυχικη ή παθολογικη νοσο, απλως βρισκω το site ενδιαφερον...καλο κουραγιο σε ολους και σε ολες

----------


## elen

Βοηθάει πολύ γλυκιά μου να ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνη...κι εγώ αύτο τον καιρό το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω..και το έχω ξαναπάθει στο παρελθόν.ξέρω ότι είναι απίστευτα βασανιστικό,ξέρω πως όταν έχεις αυτό το "πράγμα" σε πλημιρίζει ο φόβος κ η απόγνωση..ότι φοβάσε μηπως "τρελαθείς"...όλα αυτά είναι συμπτώματα όμως,κι εγώ παίρνω ladose και περιμένω να συνέλθω.το περιμένω γιατι έχει ξαναγίνει στο παρελθόν..
Θα σου πω να κάνεις μια "άσκηση" που έκανα μόνη μου και βοηθάει πολύ: Λέγε κάθε μέρα συνέχεια στον εαύτο σου ευχάριστα πράγματα.λέγε συνέχεια από μέσα σου-είμαι καλά,είμαι δυνατή,είμαι χαρούμενη..γιατί ζω?:για να αγαπήσω,να αγαπηθώ,να ερωτευτώ,για να δω τον ήλιο το πρωί,για να πιω ένα καφέ με τους φίλους μου,να πω μια καλημέρα στα λουλούδια μου,για να δημιουργήσω,για να βοηθήσω κάποιον που με έχει ανάγκη,για ένα χαμόγελο,ένα δάκρυ,μια αγκαλιά...κ ότι άλλο ζεστό,καθημερινό κι ευχάριστο μπορεις να σκεφτείς...στην αρχή ξέρω πως όλα αυτά μπορεί να είναι μόνο λόγια που θα τα λές μηχανικά,κάποια στιγμή όμως θα αρχίσουν να λειτουργούν μέσα σου,κι εσύ θα αρχίσεις να νιώθεις όλο και καλύτερα..
επίσης προσπάθησε να κάνεις πράγματα έστω κ με το ζόρι.ας πούμε όταν σου έρχονται αισθήματα χασίματος κ απόγνωσης,σήκω,ντύσου,βγές κ περπάτα. κ λέγε από μέσα σου αυτά που σου είπα.
Να θυμάσαι πως δεν είσαι μόνη σου σ΄αυτό το γολγοθά,ξέρω ακριβώς πως νιώθεις.κι εγώ κ άλλοι πολλοί άνθρωποι..
κ δώσε λίγο χρόνο στο χάπι,θα σε βοηθήσει,απλά θέλουν χρόνο τα αντικαταθλιπτικά να "λειτουργήσουν"..
Εύχομαι η ταλαιπωρία μας να πάρει τέλος πολύ σύντομα.Όλα θα πάνε καλά,θα δεις..
Σου στέλνω μία αγκαλιά κ τις καλύτερές μου ευχές...

----------


## elen

ο οκ..τωρα είδα τις ημερομηνείες...ε καινουρια βλεπεις!οπότε μάλλον όλα καλά θα είναι πια...

----------


## kyknos25

μακαρι να ηταν ολα καλα ελεν

----------


## Christina82

Κύκνε καλημέρα! Από τις ημερομηνίες βλέπω οτί έχει περάσει καιρός.Ακόμα δεν είσαι καλά? Τι έκανες όλο αυτό το διάστημα? Βρήκες άλλον ψυχολόγο?Σου αύξησε την δόση?

----------


## kyknos25

υποτροπιασα εδω κ εναμιση μηνα μου αξησε τη δοση κ μου προσθεσε κ το αναφρανιλ το οποιο εχει απιστευτες παρενεργειες

----------


## Christina82

Κρίμα! Τι σου έχει πει ο ψυχολογος σου?

----------


## kyknos25

κανω ψυχοθεραπειες με ψυχιατρο πια.δεν θα οδηγηθω σε ψυχωση,σχιζοφρενεια κλπ αλλα οταν με 'πιανει'αυτο θα με βασανιζει απλα τωρα δυναμωνω τις αμυνες μου.
εντονο αγχος η διαγνωση οπου εχω παει,,με αποπροσωποποιηση κ ψυχαναγκασμους

----------


## Christina82

Δεν έχεις δει κάποια διαφορα προς το καλύτερο? Εκτος από τα χάπια,σου είπαν να κάνεις και κάτι άλλο?Πάντως μπράβο σου που το παλευεις!

----------


## kyknos25

κανω κ ψυχοθεραπειες

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Είναι ένα ιδιαίτερο κομμάτι του εαυτού μας, από το οποίο ενδέχεται να μην απαλλαχθούμε τελείως, αλλά αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε χαρούμενα και λειτουργικά άτομα. Η βελτίωση, με τα μέσα που ταιριάζουν στον κάθε άνθρωπο ξεχωριστά, μπορεί να είναι πέρα των προσδοκιών.

----------

